# various models - walking the runway for Giambattista Valli FW 2017.18 Paris Fashion Week March 2017 x48



## brian69 (7 März 2017)

​


----------



## stuftuf (11 März 2017)

wowowowowowow


----------



## starliner (13 März 2017)

Top Mädels ;-)


----------



## bambam29 (13 März 2017)

wieder mal viel zu dürre KINDER auf dem laufsteg


----------



## king2805 (14 März 2017)

danke für die schönen


----------



## Kianna (2 Apr. 2017)

Danke für die Bilder.
Wünderschöne Kleider *-*


----------

